# Touring the East Coast Of Scotland



## 93896 (May 1, 2005)

My wife and I would like to tour the East Coast of Scotland, starting from
Perth northwards.
We have toured the West coast, Central and Highlands of Scotland for the last 20 years. 
I entered East coast of Scotland on Google for campsites and came back with nil. Nothing in the MMM for the last two years, the MMM is great if I wanted to tour the backwaters of Outer Siberia, but nothing on the East Coast of Scotland. They may as well have a sign in Perth saying "Go West young man, there be Monsters in the East".
So if their is any-one who have ignored the signs and have found campsites on the East coast and emerged at Inverness unscathed please let me know.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, just north of Inverness on the Black Isle, you should put Rosemarkie CC&C site on the list, and go and see the dolphins off Chanory Point, 10 minutes walk along the beach.

Geoff


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

There's a nice CS in Blairgowrie and in the same sort of region Nether Craig and a site in Kirrimuir.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

*sites north of Scotland*

Hi, being regular travellers all over Scotland, we would recommend the following sites
Walnut Grove CL ( caravan Club) for Perth and surrounding area

Glenmore Lodge Aviemore (Forest Holidays)

Urquhart CL (caravan Club) Elgin and surrounding district

Lower Deeside Holiday Park (Aberdeen) Private Site

We would highly recommend all of these, and have stayed on many occassions.

If you do get up to Urquhart, go to Spey Bay for Whales Dolphins etc

Enjoy it.

regards
Alex & Grace
Fulltiming all the time


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi buhund123


A bit further up, but worth the effort - Dunnet Bay (CC site) not too large and a cracking beach just yards away. 

Cheers

David...........................(Spindrifter)


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We found the C & CC Site at Dingwall to be a very useful base for touring the top bits.

Massive Tesco within easy walking distance, or with easy parking.

HTH
Paul


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Plenty of CC and C&CC sites from Stonehaven up to Fraserburgh, and then of to the West.
Tarland C&CC, near Aberdeen, Boynlie (West of Fraserburgh) has two CC CL's, and there is a C&CC CL on both the South and West side of Fraserburgh as well, plus a few I have frogotten about plus 'commercial sites that I have not visited. 
Also Aberdeenshire council has sites from Stonehaven around the coast to Portsoy, these are pretty good and almost always close to the sea.
Plenty other sites around but all except Tarland are with 30 Miles from me.
The east coast is always the area people miss, get to Aberdeen then head straight to Inverness. Quite a lot of interest around here and also a good jumping off place for the Castle and whiskey trails.
And if you like wild camping, plenty of good spots from coastal to country side, You may have to book the harbour site close to us as the Germans have found it, six vans there last week !!
Martin.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Good campsite in Golspie. £10.00 PN for a MH. The CC site is a couple of hundred metres further along the same road.

D.


----------



## Mickeyboy (Apr 5, 2006)

You will find loads of great camp sites on the NE of Scotland.

I would also recommend the CC site at Perth to start with then move over to the Monifeith site by the Golf Course and then move on to the council site at Stonehaven.As you meander up the coast you will find plenty more.

While here try the strawberries and raspberries they are to die for

Enjoy your trip you will not be disappointed


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi buhund, assuming you will be keeping near to the coast:

1.Montrose - East Bowstrips Park 01674 850328
2.Peterhead - Lido Park 01779 473358
3.Banff - West Bonnyton Farm 01261 832470
4.Findhorn - Findhorn Sands 01309 690324
5.Chanonry Point (see earlier post) Rosemarkie better than Fort Rose; former on N side of peninsular, latter on S side, both within walking distance of dolphins
6.Dornoch - Dornoch Park 01862 810423
7.John O'Groats - JO'G Site 01955 611329
8. Dunnet Sands - CC - see earlier post

All these are great sites with good facilities and close to the sea. Lots to do between sites; Findhorn is worth a day looking around the 'community' and watching for Ospreys fishing in the bay; Chanonry Point is great for Dolphins and although the Black Isle is a bit boring scenically (oops! shouldn't say that) its well worth going all the way down to Cromarty - fabulous little town and another day gone!

N of Dornoch its worth popping down roads off the main drag towards the sea to visit little fishing harbours. Lybster is ace with nice stone pier to park MH on and v.good little visitors centre + cafe telling story of herring fishing and risky life of fishermen of old.

JO'G is a must and the walk from Duncansby Head lighthouse (good MH parking) south to the sea stacks is easy and brilliant - you'll see puffins nesting just over the fence at one point - literally ten yards away - and the views down into the vertical sea casms full of wheeling sea birds are never to be forgotten.

Dunnet Sands is very special - brilliant site - brilliant huge beach right there. Big waves attract surfers - British surfing championships held nearby in Thurso.

I recommend a visit to the nearby Castle of Mey, Queen Mum's home and favourite place, not usually my cup of tea this sort of visit but I was very impressed with the quality of the experience - the guides - what we saw - and the tearoom!! A relaxed, impressive but perfectly 'human' place.

Dunnet Head is an easy drive and a must see place - most northerly point on mainland and lots of interesting WW1 and WW2 history.

Hope this is useful - happy travels!

P.S. Remember the 'Har'which can come in off the N Sea at any time on the east coast and blot out the day - so always have a plan B to nip inland a bit - lots of great miles to be done across the 'flow country' and still be back on your coastal site (in the fog!!) for supper.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

And Yellowcraig CC site to the east of Edinburgh.

We have always enjoyed a stay there


Geoff


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Probably a bit too far south for you, but we have just returned from a quick visit up to Aviemore and came back via Braemar CC site (very good) and the East Neuk of Fife with all the little fishing villages along the coast. Lovely stretch of land but better to see in the afternoon when the har has been burnt off.

The CC site at Markinsh (?spelling) was OK but not one of their best. Difficult to get level and very shaded.£2 cheaper than usual CC site though.

Sue


----------

